# The Big Bang Theory - “The Stockholm Syndrome” - S12E24 - OAD 05/16/2019



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

From the Twitter feed of Kevin Sussman (Stuart):

"Tonight is the series finale of The Big Bang Theory. I think the writers did a fantastic job tying up the series, but we will, of course, re-do it if anyone is unsatisfied."​


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Good show. Watched it twice now. 

Got choked up both times. 

Oh, and the end of Young Sheldon was pretty great, too.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Satchel said:


> Good show. Watched it twice now.
> 
> Got choked up both times.
> 
> Oh, and the end of Young Sheldon was pretty great, too.


I had real tears. It was a perfect ending.

Loved the end of Young Sheldon so much!!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was a nice mix of sad & sweet. Touching ending.

Young Sheldon was great. Loved the tie-in. And that ending... :thumbsup:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And the kids! We finally saw the kids!

PS: Why not merge the two threads?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Because technically they're two different episodes (and will be such in reruns).

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Satchel said:


> Good show. Watched it twice now.
> 
> Got choked up both times.
> 
> Oh, and *the end of Young Sheldon was pretty great, too*.


I think that this was my favorite part of the TBBT series finale, closely followed by Sheldon's TBBT Nobel Prize speech.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And I was_ sure_ that they were going to get stuck in the elevator (and possibly miss the Nobel ceremony as a result, still stuck in the elevator).


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I choked up a few times during the episode. A good way to end it, and Sheldon grows up. I think it was a shame his mother wasn't there to see him get the prize. Plus we finally get to see the kids.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Enjoyed the finale. Very fitting.

I thought actually seeing the kids was weird. They've always been off camera. Why show them now? I've always admired the show for not falling into the "add a kid" syndrome that so many sitcoms succumb to. If they had to be on camera, I'm glad it was a brief, one-time thing.

Penny pregnant was sweet.

Sarah Michelle Gellar attending the Nobel ceremony with Raj was hilarious. Poor guy never found love, but never stopped trying.

Sheldon's speech was very touching. Sitting next to my wife while watching, I felt the goosebumps go up on her arm.

The vanity card was perfect.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

This was a great series ending.

Hope Game of Thrones will be the same.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> I thought actually seeing the kids was weird. They've always been off camera. Why show them now? I've always admired the show for not falling into the "add a kid" syndrome that so many sitcoms succumb to. If they had to be on camera, I'm glad it was a brief, one-time thing.


The Big Bang Theory Finale: EPs Talk Elevator Twist, Sheldon's Speech, Howard and Bernadette's [Spoilers]

_[showrunner Steve Holland]_

*TVLINE | You introduced Howard and Bernadette's kids after intentionally/strategically keeping them off-screen all this time. How did you arrive at that decision?*
HOLLAND | Part of the reason we kept them off-screen all these years was that it saved us from having to have small children on the set, which can be difficult. [Introducing little Halley and Michael in the finale] wasn't part of the plan originally. But as we were writing that scene where Howard and Bernadette are talking about going to Stockholm and having Stuart and Denise watch the kids, [series co-creator] Chuck [Lorre] was like, "What if we just show the kids now? We'd never have to show them again, so we're not locking ourselves into anything." It just seemed like a fun idea. And we tried not to make too big a deal about that moment. We sort of played it off casually [so it] felt like a fun little nod for fans.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Like I said, glad it was a brief, one-time thing


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was all very well done and in the spirit of the show. Two predictions that many of had came to fruition. The elevator was fixed (a prediction for the last scene by many, but it worked well the way they did it) and either Penny or Amy being preggers. I loved the theme of the whole episode, change, and that works very well for e series finale, where we've seen almost all of the characters change from the beginning of the series (Raj getting over his fear of women, Howard going from letch to family man, Leonard reconciling with his mom and getting the girl of his dreams, Penny moving from her pipe dream of being an actress to successful business woman, and Sheldon learning humility). The ONLY quibble I would have had, is that Sheldon's family or part of his family should have been in Stockholm. But it's a minor quibble.

Also loved the tie in with Young Sheldon. At first we were thinking that maybe Young Sheldon should have aired first, but they tied the two together nicely by doing it the way they did.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> Like I said, glad it was a brief, one-time thing


Clearly, so were the showrunners!

I think that was one of their better long-term decisions, not having the kids be a part of the show. At least visually/physically.



Steveknj said:


> The elevator was fixed (a prediction for the last scene by many, but it worked well the way they did it)


They discuss the elevator here...

*TVLINE | Let's start with the elevator - did you always envision it getting fixed by the end of the series?*
STEVE HOLLAND: We're aware that there are lots of wish lists from fans in terms of what they want to see. And we try not to think about that too much. But _we_ had our own wish list of things we wanted to accomplish, and the elevator working has been on our white board of things we've wanted to have happen for a while.

*TVLINE | A Season 3 flashback episode revealed why the elevator broke down (i.e. it involved a rocket experiment gone awry), but the finale didn't offer an explanation as to why it took so long to fix and how it was repaired. How come?*
HOLLAND | We talked about, "Do we see workmen? Do we see [Sheldon & Co.] walk up the stairs and _not_ see the caution tape?" But everything would've ruined that moment so&#8230;
MOLARO | We figured that someone in the audience was going to pick up that the [yellow caution] tape was not hanging across the elevator doors on all the floors, so we worked a little bit to try and bury that fact.



Steveknj said:


> Also loved the tie in with Young Sheldon. At first we were thinking that maybe Young Sheldon should have aired first, but they tied the two together nicely by doing it the way they did.


They talk about that here... (obviously, spoilers for last night's Young Sheldon)
Young Sheldon EP Calls Season Finale Crossover a 'Love Letter' to Big Bang


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm curious... how much time elapsed between the night Sheldon and Penny went out drinking after they won the Nobel, and when Amy and Rag went clothes shopping?

Because Penny was definitely drinking that first night.. and then in the next scene, she had to get her dress taken out because of a possible baby bump. How many weeks is it before someone is "showing" (even a little) and how many weeks is it between when they announce the Nobel Prize winners and have the ceremony?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I was curious, so I looked it up.

The Nobel Prize winners are announced in early October and the ceremony is held in Sweden in early December (on the 10th, the anniversary of Alfred Nobel's death).

If Penny became pregnant the night that the award was announced, she would be about 8-10 weeks along when they made the trip to Sweden. That matches up with the idea that Penny and Leonard would know, but are still keeping it a secret from their friends and family. It also fits timing-wise for her to be having morning sickness during the trip.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I could have sworn they flashed on the screen at some point after they got the call telling them they won..."2 Months Later"


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

According to the interwebs:


> First-time moms usually begin developing a baby bump between 12 and 16 weeks.


Yes, I just checked and it did say "two months later" -- didn't catch that last night. But she definitely wouldn't be showing at 8 weeks (although I'm no OB expert).

edit: yes, I know it's a nitpick. Great episode and closure.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I could have sworn they flashed on the screen at some point after they got the call telling them they won..."2 Months Later"


They did. Right at the start of the second episode.

They also went from the theme song directly into a segment, which they never do. There's usually a commercial break right after the song plays.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I could have sworn they flashed on the screen at some point after they got the call telling them they won..."2 Months Later"


There was such a title card.

--Carlos V.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I could have sworn they flashed on the screen at some point after they got the call telling them they won..."2 Months Later"


You are correct. After the "To be continued", it comes back to Sheldon and Leonard reassembling the DNA thing and it shows "Two months later".



Hank said:


> But she definitely wouldn't be showing at 8 weeks (although I'm no OB expert).


She doesn't necessarily need to have a "bump" to still have gained enough weight to need to have her dress let out a bit, especially if it's a form-fitting dress, which it appeared to be.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Who sang the theme song at the end. It sounded like the singer from BNL but I wasn’t sure.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Who sang the theme song at the end. It sounded like the singer from BNL but I wasn't sure.


It was: 'Big Bang Theory' finale: How Barenaked Ladies reimagined that classic theme song


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great episode. Lots of funny and lots of dust.

It would have been hilarious if all the luggage they packed into the elevator caused it to break again.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It would have been hilarious if all the luggage they packed into the elevator caused it to break again.


I just didn't get that scene... the elevator works.. make two trips. Duh.

I mean, these are supposed to be smart people?


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Hank said:


> I just didn't get that scene... the elevator works.. make two trips. Duh.
> 
> I mean, these are supposed to be smart people?


Yes, and it's supposed to be a comedy.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Sure, but that was just too much stupid to be funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> I just didn't get that scene... the elevator works.. make two trips. Duh.
> 
> I mean, these are supposed to be smart people?


Some smart people do dumb things in everyday life situations. And the solution worked. What was such a hardship about walking DOWN steps?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Some smart people do dumb things in everyday life situations. And the solution worked. What was such a hardship about walking DOWN steps?


Nobody said it was a hardship. But walking down was totally unnecessary. All they had to do was put half the people and luggage in the elevator, send it down, then send it back up for the other half. It just didn't fit with these smart people to waste so much time and effort trying to solve a problem that had a very obvious solution.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah. I cried. It was awesome.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Slightly annoyed with myself that I didn’t notice that the caution tape was gone from the elevator until it dinged and the door opened.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Who sang the theme song at the end. It sounded like the singer from BNL but I wasn't sure.





getbak said:


> It was: 'Big Bang Theory' finale: How Barenaked Ladies reimagined that classic theme song


It sounded almost like Jim Parsons. But yeah, it was the current lead of TBBT. They've been doing the song in concert for years.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Hot4Bo said:


> Slightly annoyed with myself that I didn't notice that the caution tape was gone from the elevator until it dinged and the door opened.


They shot the scene in such a way that the elevator wasn't visible until the door opened.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Hank said:


> I just didn't get that scene... the elevator works.. make two trips. Duh.
> 
> I mean, these are supposed to be smart people?





Hank said:


> Sure, but that was just too much stupid to be funny.





DevdogAZ said:


> Nobody said it was a hardship. But walking down was totally unnecessary. All they had to do was put half the people and luggage in the elevator, send it down, then send it back up for the other half. It just didn't fit with these smart people to waste so much time and effort trying to solve a problem that had a very obvious solution.


Even these posts make me smile.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

getbak said:


> They shot the scene in such a way that the elevator wasn't visible until the door opened.


Just rewatched it. You are right, of course. Awesome job on shooting it!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It sounded almost like Jim Parsons. But yeah, it was the current lead of TBBT. They've been doing the song in concert for years.


Yeah at first I thought it was Jim Parsons.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Alternate elevator scenario (altho it probably would be too long): the group gets stuck in the elevator, and Wil Wheaton, stopping by to give Sheldon a Nobel Prize gift (a Star Trek figurine?) hears them and saves them.

Plus, I would have loved a Mary Cooper/Laurie Metcalf* video call to Sheldon in Stockholm (maybe even with his sister and brother in the background), to wish him well and tell him how proud she is of him.

* Currently in a play on Broadway, and so probably hard to fit Laurie Metcalf into the show--I don't know if that is the explanation for her absence.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

DevdogAZ said:


> Nobody said it was a hardship. But walking down was totally unnecessary. All they had to do was put half the people and luggage in the elevator, send it down, then send it back up for the other half. It just didn't fit with these smart people to waste so much time and effort trying to solve a problem that had a very obvious solution.


Even people with normal intelligence levels sometimes struggle with what, to most, would be an obvious solution to a common task. I found the scene to be perfectly believable.

Plus, as already mentioned, it's a comedy. I thought it quite funny.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Nobody said it was a hardship. But walking down was totally unnecessary. All they had to do was put half the people and luggage in the elevator, send it down, then send it back up for the other half. It just didn't fit with these smart people to waste so much time and effort trying to solve a problem that had a very obvious solution.


That takes longer. It's human nature to try to make it in one trip.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> That takes longer. It's human nature to try to make it in one trip.
> 
> -smak-


Sure, if they can make it fit. But two trips doesn't take longer than what they actually did, having to keep loading and unloading the lift multiple times trying to make it all work.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

smak said:


> That takes longer. It's human nature to try to make it in one trip.


Even if, in the end, the latter in fact takes longer. Sometimes, it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was more wondering why they'd need that much luggage in the first place.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I was more wondering why they'd need that much luggage in the first place.


3 women


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> 3 women


Raj.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

4 CPAP's

-smak-


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It sounded almost like Jim Parsons. But yeah, it was the current lead of TBBT. They've been doing the song in concert for years.


He was always one of the leads. There were originally two main vocalists - Steven Page and Ed Robertson. Steven left the band, but Ed and the rest of the guys continued on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hapster85 said:


> I've always admired the show for not falling into the "add a kid" syndrome that so many sitcoms succumb to.


weird, I think that's exactly what they did, even if they didn't show them until now..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Nobody said it was a hardship. But walking down was totally unnecessary. All they had to do was put half the people and luggage in the elevator, send it down, then send it back up for the other half. It just didn't fit with these smart people to waste so much time and effort trying to solve a problem that had a very obvious solution.


I think I mostly agree with you, though I know I've sometimes carried 2 bags of something, or maybe tried to drag/roll two garbage/recycling cans out in one trip "to save work", but it really being more of a pain than if I had done them separately.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, I read an article where someone was spazzing that Penny was happy to be pregnant even though she said all along she didn't want kids. I didn't remember that, and nobody has mentioned it here.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I thought this was incredibly sweet. After the taping, Galecki explained the significance of the time it took to glue the DNA model back together. From USA today:

"Our very first line in this final episode was 'This might be the glue talking, but that was a very pleasurable 139½ hours.' That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage," he said of the series' record-setting 279 episodes. "They were not only pleasurable, but they were &#8230; a dream come true for all of us here, and it's not ever lost on us."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MauriAnne said:


> I thought this was incredibly sweet. After the taping, Galecki explained the significance of the time it took to glue the DNA model back together. From USA today:
> 
> "Our very first line in this final episode was 'This might be the glue talking, but that was a very pleasurable 139½ hours.' That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage," he said of the series' record-setting 279 episodes. "They were not only pleasurable, but they were &#8230; a dream come true for all of us here, and it's not ever lost on us."


Thanks for mentioning this--I had wondered at the time why that number had been chosen. Way sweet. (Dang that dust in my eyes.)


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

mattack said:


> weird, I think that's exactly what they did, even if they didn't show them until now..


The kids, in this case, didn't change the dynamic. They were basically props, existing only in the abstract. They weren't being aged forward, in that mysterious way sitcom kids often are, so they could write cute things for them to say and do. They could be completely deleted, and nothing would change, because nothing did change.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

astrohip said:


> They also went from the theme song directly into a segment, which they never do. There's usually a commercial break right after the song plays.


Yes. They have never before, in the entire broadcast history of the show, not had a commercial break immediately after the theme song. I almost missed the entire segment but I quickly realized things were happening that needed foundation and skipped back.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

MauriAnne said:


> 'This might be the glue talking, but that was a very pleasurable 139½ hours.' That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage," he said of the series' record-setting 279 episodes.


279 episodes would add up to a lot less than 139½ hours. Probably less than 100. Some episodes were less than 20 minutes long.

Is my inner nerd showing?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

hapster85 said:


> The kids, in this case, didn't change the dynamic. They were basically props, existing only in the abstract. They weren't being aged forward, in that mysterious way sitcom kids often are, so they could write cute things for them to say and do. They could be completely deleted, and nothing would change, because nothing did change.


In fact, they were used to get Raj and Stewart more into the story, since Raj & Stewart never had their own stories.

-smak-


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

For anyone who doesn't watch Young Sheldon, here is the scene that everyone is talking about. So sweet!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

smak said:


> In fact, they were used to get Raj and Stewart more into the story, since Raj & Stewart never had their own stories.
> 
> -smak-


Not sure where you're coming from with Raj, since he was always there. But Stuart became more of a regular when he moved in to care for Howard's mom and never left. The storylines where Stuart and Raj cared for the kids would have remained largely unchanged if "puppies", for example, were substituted for "babies". The babies were always plot device in that regard, not characters.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

The whole thing was so well done between this and YS. Funny and touching with endings as perfect as they could have been done particularly with the tie-in. No complaints.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> weird, I think that's exactly what they did, even if they didn't show them until now..


When the kids make a one time appearance, that's not "introducing them to the show". It's the opposite. They'll never be seen again, and the producers save all the grief of working with kids.

I thought I posted this interview with showrunner Steve Holland. If not, here it is. He explains that scene...

*TVLINE | You introduced Howard and Bernadette's kids after intentionally/strategically keeping them off-screen all this time. How did you arrive at that decision?*
HOLLAND | Part of the reason we kept them off-screen all these years was that it saved us from having to have small children on the set, which can be difficult. [Introducing little Halley and Michael in the finale] wasn't part of the plan originally. But as we were writing that scene where Howard and Bernadette are talking about going to Stockholm and having Stuart and Denise watch the kids, [series co-creator] Chuck [Lorre] was like, "What if we just show the kids now? We'd never have to show them again, so we're not locking ourselves into anything." It just seemed like a fun idea. And we tried not to make too big a deal about that moment. We sort of played it off casually [so it] felt like a fun little nod for fans.



MauriAnne said:


> I thought this was incredibly sweet. After the taping, Galecki explained the significance of the time it took to glue the DNA model back together. From USA today:
> 
> "Our very first line in this final episode was 'This might be the glue talking, but that was a very pleasurable 139½ hours.' That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage," he said of the series' record-setting 279 episodes. "They were not only pleasurable, but they were &#8230; a dream come true for all of us here, and it's not ever lost on us."


Thanks for sharing this. I hadn't heard it before, and it's sweet.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

rharmelink said:


> 279 episodes would add up to a lot less than 139½ hours. Probably less than 100. Some episodes were less than 20 minutes long.
> 
> Is my inner nerd showing?


It's a half hour show. The commercial time is included in the total show running time, so the 139.5 hours is correct.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MauriAnne said:


> I thought this was incredibly sweet. After the taping, Galecki explained the significance of the time it took to glue the DNA model back together. From USA today:
> 
> "Our very first line in this final episode was 'This might be the glue talking, but that was a very pleasurable 139½ hours.' That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage," he said of the series' record-setting 279 episodes. "They were not only pleasurable, but they were &#8230; a dream come true for all of us here, and it's not ever lost on us."





rharmelink said:


> 279 episodes would add up to a lot less than 139½ hours. Probably less than 100. Some episodes were less than 20 minutes long.
> 
> Is my inner nerd showing?





mrdbdigital said:


> It's a half hour show. The commercial time is included in the total show running time, so the 139.5 hours is correct.


I sense a Sheldon-Leonard battle coming . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dbranco said:


> For anyone who doesn't watch Young Sheldon, here is the scene that everyone is talking about. So sweet!


Every time I watch that clip, dust in the room wafts into my eyes.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

mrdbdigital said:


> It's a half hour show. The commercial time is included in the total show running time, so the 139.5 hours is correct.


But his quote said "That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage". They didn't make those commercials that filled out the half hour.

I guess those that stream it without commercials missed out, because they didn't get to see those 39+ hours of "the show"?

If they syndicate the episodes in an hour-long time slot, with an additional 30 minutes of commercials, would they have made more hours of television?

Bazinga.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And who said that TBBT is over.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

astrohip said:


> They also went from the theme song directly into a segment, which they never do. There's usually a commercial break right after the song plays.


That made me miss the second segment since I used the skip function. Every episode in the past had commercials after the theme song. I'm glad I didn't delete after I thought I was done.

Also, I watched Young Sheldon first*, so I didn't totally get the tie-in. Of course it makes total sense now.

*When I realized the final episode had aired, I realized it was later than I wanted to spend watching an hour of TV so I elected to only watch Young Sheldon.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

mattack said:


> Hmm, I read an article where someone was spazzing that Penny was happy to be pregnant even though she said all along she didn't want kids. I didn't remember that, and nobody has mentioned it here.


I came here to ***** about it.   She was adamant in her decision not to have kids. It's a cheap shot for emotions to make her suddenly be OK about it.

But the rest was good.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jami said:


> It's a cheap shot for emotions to make her suddenly be OK about it.


That happens in life also. People think they don't want kids and as soon as they get pregnant by accident they change their mind. I thought it was a fitting ending. It solidifies their bond. Plus it gave a link back to their first meeting which was referenced in Sheldon's speech.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

waynomo said:


> That made me miss the second segment since I used the skip function. Every episode in the past had commercials after the theme song. I'm glad I didn't delete after I thought I was done.
> 
> Also, I watched Young Sheldon first*, so I didn't totally get the tie-in. Of course it makes total sense now.
> 
> *When I realized the final episode had aired, I realized it was later than I wanted to spend watching an hour of TV so I elected to only watch Young Sheldon.


I did the same thing. Then I noticed, since I use the Tivo clock, that skip advanced it way too many minutes. Then, of course, I wondered if I missed something on the first half (didn't) so I had to go back before I went on.

I would not have wanted to miss a single minute. It was a fun two-episode finale. I liked that they didn't do anything over the top or crazy. They ended things nicely. I wouldn't have minded seeing a '20 years later' type of deal, but I don't feel like I missed anything.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I know they're not real people, but I'm going to miss them.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I know they're not real people, but I'm going to miss them.


This. It makes no sense, they're fictional characters, but after 12 years... Yeah, I'll miss them.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

waynomo said:


> That happens in life also. People think they don't want kids and as soon as they get pregnant by accident they change their mind. I thought it was a fitting ending. It solidifies their bond. Plus it gave a link back to their first meeting which was referenced in Sheldon's speech.


I'm guessing that you're not a woman who has been told your whole life "oh, you'll change your mind" and other fictions. And, if she truly never wanted to have kids, she would have made sure an accident wouldn't happen (yeah, yeah, nothing is 100%). If the writers knew how they were going to end the series, they shouldn't have made her stance against it a convenient plotline earlier in this season.

But, it's just a TV show.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Definitely just a TV show! (I've known women adamant about not wanting to have children, and never changing their minds. But I also know women who did change their minds, and are great and happy moms).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jami said:


> I'm guessing that you're not a woman who has been told your whole life "oh, you'll change your mind" and other fictions. And, if she truly never wanted to have kids, she would have made sure an accident wouldn't happen (yeah, yeah, nothing is 100%). If the writers knew how they were going to end the series, they shouldn't have made her stance against it a convenient plotline earlier in this season.
> 
> But, it's just a TV show.


I see it this way. While she said she didn't want kids, she wasn't that adamant about it. She interacted with Howard and Bernadette's kids as well as we could imagine. It wasn't one of those, if you want kids, we are through type deals.

And we didn't see the weeks where she would get used to the idea. They fast forwarded ahead.

If Sheldon can have an epiphany about how he treats people, Penny can change her mind about children. Once she was having one of her own.

Oh, and nobody tried to persuade her, so the feminist position doesn't play here. She made her own decisions.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, and Bernadette said the same thing earlier on in the series... she was insistent that she didn't want kids, didn't like kids... and then she became a mother of two.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

My wife and I never wanted a child. We had a happy accident and we love being parents.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

rharmelink said:


> But his quote said "That is the amount of hours of television we've made here collectively on the stage". They didn't make those commercials that filled out the half hour.
> 
> I guess those that stream it without commercials missed out, because they didn't get to see those 39+ hours of "the show"?
> 
> ...


Television programming run times are determined by the total running time of the content and commercial/promo time combined. Program lengths have always been calculated this way; this is the standard way the industry classifies program length. This has nothing to do with how streaming programs are timed. The fact that you have a lack of understanding about this is not germane to the situation. The quote, as stated, is accurate within the scope of the television industry.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

FYI - in case anyone missed it, my TiVo is showing that both episodes (23 & 24) will be repeated starting Monday night (5/20) at 8 PM.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

We also missed a big chunk of the second episode! Amazing how our brains filled in the missing pieces. I sort of assumed they were trying to edit it down for syndication, so they had to leave some scenes out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ScubaCat said:


> FYI - in case anyone missed it, my TiVo is showing that both episodes (23 & 24) will be repeated starting Monday night (5/20) at 8 PM.


But they need to re-run it with the YS season finale!


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I sit here at my keyboard in awe. Honest, flabbergasted awe.

We're now on the 5th page of posts, and we've stayed on topic. (minor teetering into the weeds of how program length is determined in the TV industry, but only to discuss Galecki's comments about the time spent doing the show.)

A fitting testament to the emotional punch this finale had.

And then to have Young Sheldon end that way... I confess I was grinning and crying at the same time:


Spoiler



the narration, the slow pan across Sheldon's counterparts, and the music...


 damn, it still gives me a pleasant emotional jolt.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

jami said:


> I'm guessing that you're not a woman who has been told your whole life "oh, you'll change your mind" and other fictions. And, if she truly never wanted to have kids, she would have made sure an accident wouldn't happen (yeah, yeah, nothing is 100%). If the writers knew how they were going to end the series, they shouldn't have made her stance against it a convenient plotline earlier in this season.
> 
> But, it's just a TV show.


I understand where you're coming from. It's also worth pointing out that, by the time we find out about the pregnancy, Penny had likely already had a month or more to process it, and decide if that was the path she wanted to take.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> My wife and I never wanted a child. We had a happy accident and we love being parents.


How does your child feel about it?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> And then to have Young Sheldon end that way... I confess I was grinning and crying at the same time: the narration, the slow pan across Sheldon's counterparts, and the music... damn, it still gives me a pleasant emotional jolt.


Who would like to see a show about Penny's teenage years.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

jami said:


> I came here to ***** about it.   She was adamant in her decision not to have kids. It's a cheap shot for emotions to make her suddenly be OK about it.
> 
> But the rest was good.


Well, the argument can be made that maybe she did have some drama when she first found out. With the jump forward, she had known about it for a few weeks. Also, the _idea_ of being pregnant could be very different than when you actually find out you_ are_ pregnant.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I was incredibly happy with the finale. It was sad and happy and sad and happy. The sad parts would come at the weirdest times, like when the elevator opened up and Penny was on it. Oddly enough, I didn't get it at first. Everyone was gasping and I was thinking "what's wrong with Penny? Did she do something different?", and I rewound it. I'm a bit embarrassed to say that it took me more than a moment to realize it was the fact the elevator was working, which was a nice surprise but them made me feel sad because it reminded me this is the last show.

I love that they won the Nobel prize. I wondered if they'd find out they didn't win (which would be a bummer), and got worried they might do something stupid like making the whole Nobel thing a dream sequence (or bigger parts of the show, or even the whole show, a dream sequence) or something else that would be ultimately sad. But they ended it beautifully. Tiny little things really made it for me, like seeing Amy wearing her tiara (it's a tiara! A tiara! I have a tiara!), the explanation of what DNA we saw for the past 12 years, and why Leonard always wears the hoodie. The parting shot of them back home eating dinner with Amy and Sheldon wearing their prizes was a fitting parting shot.

Oh, and the opening was PERFECT. "Previously, on The Big Bang Theory"... and then snippets of the last 12 years, starting with the 1st episode.

And of course the tie-in to Young Sheldon was brilliant.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Mayim Bialik - Filming The Big Bang Theory Finale: Behind-the-Scenes Video Diary.

It starts at the 1:30 mark if you wanted to skip her intro:


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jami said:


> I came here to ***** about it.   She was adamant in her decision not to have kids. It's a cheap shot for emotions to make her suddenly be OK about it.
> 
> But the rest was good.


In case anyone isn't following the other thread...

This was posted there by @Tony_T

Big Bang Theory's Showrunners Say They 'Honored' Penny By Making Her Pregnant


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Based on the actual quote, they didn't say it was to honor Penny. It was to honor Penny and Leonard's relationship.

My wife was adamant most of her life that she didn't want kids - she's not a "kid person", and doesn't rush over to hold a baby. Then she changed her mind about wanting kids, and has been an awesome and loving parent (but hasn't turned into a "kid person").

One of my sisters also said she didn't want to have kids, and she never has (she has a couple of step children though), and she's not regretting her decision at all.

Not sure why the topic is apparently confusing for some viewers - some women change their minds, and Penny is one of them. And as Jamie said, it's just a TV show!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> And as Jamie said, it's just a TV show!


You mean like Galaxy Quest?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Although it wasn't said on the show, I think it's possibly that now that Penny has a more structured life, 9-5ish, instead of being an actor/waitress working who knows when, it could cause her to rethink.

-smak-


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

smak said:


> Although it wasn't said on the show, I think it's possibly that now that Penny has a more structured life, 9-5ish, instead of being an actor/waitress working who knows when, it could cause her to rethink.


Since it seems like it wasn't planned, which maybe you were implying, maybe the reality of being pregnant caused her to rethink her position on the topic, and the structured life stuff helped convince her it was actually something to embrace. Maybe there will be some extended episodes with deleted scenes to fill in some of the missing details!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

smak said:


> Although it wasn't said on the show, I think it's possibly that now that Penny has a more structured life, 9-5ish, instead of being an actor/waitress working who knows when, it could cause her to rethink.


My recollection is on the show Penny said "It was an accident" together with a tie-in to the drinking with Sheldon scene.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

"Are we sister-wives?"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> He was always one of the leads. There was originally two main vocalists - Steven Page and Ed Robertson. Steven left the band, but Ed and the rest of the guys continued on.


Yep, I knew that, I just couldn't think of Ed's name at the time


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife hasn't watched TBBT in years. She's a die-hard conservative and a Catholic so she takes offense at the anti-God dialog from Sheldon. She actually asked to watch the finale with me because she had heard about it and wanted to see it so I was more than a bit surprised. We both teared up during Sheldon's speech at the Nobel Prize ceremony. There are very few series finales that are done right and this one goes right to the top of the list of those that did.

I didn't start watching TBBT until about the third season, but I found the earlier episodes and watched all of them to get caught up and I was hooked from that point on. The wife and I also watched the post-ending special with Johnny and Kaley hosting and it brought back a lot of memories about the show. I've thoroughly enjoyed this show and it has consistently been funny and entertaining. There aren't a lot of shows that I can say that about these days. I will miss it.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

madscientist said:


> "Are we sister-wives?"


I enjoyed that line a lot. Just to be absolutely clear  Penny replied to Amy "No" that after drinking with Sheldon she went home and slept with Leonard.

My favourite had to think about it science line was when Sheldon discovered Penny was sick but before being told she was pregnant "this is Outbreak and she's the monkey".

My favourite did not have to think about it science line - Sheldon saying with relief after being told Penny was pregnant "I can't catch that. Good news, Amy She's just pregnant".


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

"But did you think about Sheldon?"
"No! Leonard! And maybe a little bit Idris Elba...."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> Although it wasn't said on the show, I think it's possibly that now that Penny has a more structured life, 9-5ish, instead of being an actor/waitress working who knows when, it could cause her to rethink.
> 
> -smak-


Except Penny and Leonard never discussed kids until this final season, when she already had that structured lifestyle, and that's when she said she didn't want kids. So it wasn't a change in lifestyle that got her to rethink her stance. I think it's just the way the writers wanted to end that relationship, without that loose end out there of whether Penny and Leonard ever got over the fact that they were on different pages about having kids. She accidentally got pregnant, decided to keep it, and now they're on the same page.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Great finish to a great show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hapster85 said:


> The kids, in this case, didn't change the dynamic. They were basically props, existing only in the abstract. They weren't being aged forward,


Though weren't they awfully big kids for not having said their first words yet?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> When the kids make a one time appearance, that's not "introducing them to the show". It's the opposite. They'll never be seen again, and the producers save all the grief of working with kids.


I guess people didn't understand my comment. I just meant that they did the usual "couple has kids, and then the kids come up in conversation all the time/excuses for why they can't do something", even if they weren't actually shown.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> If Sheldon can have an epiphany about how he treats people, Penny can change her mind about children.


But only one of those is believable!!!

(joking.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Great and fitting speach by Sheldon to end the series.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep, I knew that, I just couldn't think of Ed's name at the time


Crap! Just caught a grammar mistake. Had to go back and fix it in the original comment.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Great and fitting speach by Sheldon to end the series.


Sheldon's speech was moving for us as TV viewers, but I thought it seemed very out of place for the Nobel ceremony.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The only thing I thought odd about the speech was that when the audience laughed, the people on stage behind him did not laugh.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

While the speech was touching and a fitting conclusion to the show I don't think Sheldon would ever have that "come to jesus" moment and change to realize how important his friends were to him let alone acknowledge them in that way during the most important day of his life.

I'm not for a second suggesting that they shouldn't have concluded the show in that way. It was very fitting.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

waynomo said:


> While the speech was touching and a fitting conclusion to the show I don't think Sheldon would ever have that "come to jesus" moment and change to realize how important his friends were to him let alone acknowledge them in that way during the most important day of his life.


This is really the only episode where this could be done, too - otherwise, I'm guessing polite and considerate Sheldon would be too boring for TV!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mattack said:


> Though weren't they awfully big kids for not having said their first words yet?


Agreed.

How old where they supposed to be?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How old where they supposed to be?


I'm thinking since this was the finale that they were the children of someone in the crew at that point.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'm thinking since this was the finale that they were the children of someone in the crew at that point.


I was thinking that too, but I looked over all the credits on IMDB and didn't see any matches.

I could ask the question in which season were they born and do the math that way, but we really have no idea how much time has elapsed. Was there anything to indicate that each season was a year?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I think the series occurred in "real" time. There were occasional references to current events. Most recently, they were trying to choose a time to go see the new Avengers.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

waynomo said:


> How old where they supposed to be?


Halley, about 2½


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

waynomo said:


> While the speech was touching and a fitting conclusion to the show I don't think Sheldon would ever have that "come to jesus" moment and change to realize how important his friends were to him let alone acknowledge them in that way during the most important day of his life.
> 
> I'm not for a second suggesting that they shouldn't have concluded the show in that way. It was very fitting.


I hear your point and it does have merit. For me, it seems that Sheldon really noticed that all his friends were in the audience even though they were pissed at him. Remember, the last thing they said to him was that they were not coming. Then, he looks over and there they are ... in attendance and supporting him. And Sheldon kept looking over at them. Staring in fact. For me as a viewer, it seemed that something "clicked" for him in that moment. Thus, the speech.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

mattack said:


> Though weren't they awfully big kids for not having said their first words yet?


They were concerned with missing the youngest child's first words.

"I just hope we don't miss Michael's first words."​


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

waynomo said:


> In case anyone isn't following the other thread...
> 
> This was posted there by @Tony_T
> 
> Big Bang Theory's Showrunners Say They 'Honored' Penny By Making Her Pregnant





> "Their relationship was really the jumping off point of this whole show and it felt important to us to honor that relationship," executive producer Steve Holland told _THR_ about Penny and Leonard. "I love them together and I wanted to know that they were ending in a happy place."


Loved the finale, but not particularly fond of the above quote. It seems to imply that without kids, they _wouldn't_ end in a happy place. Kids are not the only key to happiness.

Loved where it all ended up though. Initially I was surprised that Raj had no closure with his pursuit of a partner/wife, but in the end I'm really glad they left it that way. It would have been too perfect to contrive a last minute miracle reunion with Anu, or Emily, or anyone else. But in the name of all that is holy, do NOT spin Raj off into his own series!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> The only thing I thought odd about the speech was that when the audience laughed, the people on stage behind him did not laugh.


When Sheldon asked "Is that Buffy the Vampire Slayer?", I thought of the times where people on stage like that can't make out anyone in the audience because the latter is in the dark and the former have bright lights shining in their faces.

Aside from supportive friends being necessary, the scale of modern physics research is so large that if a breakthrough happens it can be a challenge to determine which few of many many collaborators should be awarded the prize.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Loved the finale, but not particularly fond of the above quote. It seems to imply that without kids, they _wouldn't_ end in a happy place. Kids are not the only key to happiness.


The quote just said that "I wanted to know they were ending in a happy place." It wasn't saying that kids were required for happiness. It was saying that prior to this episode, we knew Leonard and Penny had disagreed about having kids and that type of disagreement might fester and lead to them breaking up. So rather than leaving the series with fans speculating on that outcome, they showed that the disagreement had been resolved.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> They were concerned with missing the youngest child's first words.
> 
> "I just hope we don't miss Michael's first words."​


Again, because he looked awfully big/mature for not having said his first words yet. (they both looked big, but I think the boy was the younger)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Loved the finale, but not particularly fond of the above quote. It seems to imply that without kids, they _wouldn't_ end in a happy place. Kids are not the only key to happiness.
> 
> Loved where it all ended up though. Initially I was surprised that Raj had no closure with his pursuit of a partner/wife, but in the end I'm really glad they left it that way. It would have been too perfect to contrive a last minute miracle reunion with Anu, or Emily, or anyone else. But in the name of all that is holy, do NOT spin Raj off into his own series!


I'm going with Raj and SMG hooked up and they lived happily ever after.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The quote just said that "I wanted to know they were ending in a happy place." It wasn't saying that kids were required for happiness. It was saying that prior to this episode, we knew Leonard and Penny had disagreed about having kids and that type of disagreement might fester and lead to them breaking up. So rather than leaving the series with fans speculating on that outcome, they showed that the disagreement had been resolved.


Agree to disagree.

P&L had already resolved that issue in previous episodes. No reason to suspect festering IMO.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

waynomo said:


> I'm going with Raj and SMG hooked up and they lived happily ever after.


Maybe a nice 3some couple (however it works for them) with SMG's legal husband Freddie Prinze Jr.?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe a nice 3some couple (however it works for them) with SMG's legal husband Freddie Prinze Jr.?


Maybe the Big Bang universe is slightly off of our own universe, and that was actually Buffy, not SMG.

So fire away Raj

-smak-


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Woah... just spotted this in my tivo ToDo list:

*5/30 8:30pm-10:00pm: After The Big Bang: Sheldon reads his entire Nobel Prize acceptance speech (90 minutes)*



Spoiler


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

scooterboy said:


> Agree to disagree.
> 
> P&L had already resolved that issue in previous episodes. No reason to suspect festering IMO.


Previously resolved, but obviously not written in stone.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Agree to disagree.
> 
> P&L had already resolved that issue in previous episodes. No reason to suspect festering IMO.


That's not the type of disagreement that just gets "resolved." If Leonard had been planning to have kids for his entire life, and then when confronted with the news that his wife doesn't want kids, he might initially accept that in order to maintain current happiness. But I doubt someone in his position would simply just consider it "resolved" after a few brief conversations. That's something that would take a much longer time to come to terms with.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hapster85 said:


> Previously resolved, but obviously not written in stone.


Kind of like when someone dies in a Soap Opera.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

waynomo said:


> Kind of like when someone dies in a Soap Opera.


Yeah, this is exactly like that.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sheldon's speech was moving for us as TV viewers, but I thought it seemed very out of place for the Nobel ceremony.


As out of place as the fact that they actually won a nobel prize about 20 years too early? The whole nobel thing bothered me this season. It takes a *long* time before someone is recognized with a Nobel for the work they did. Heck, it takes time before the work would really even have a significant impact on the Physics community such that it would be recognized as being worthy of such a prize. I know the whole series Sheldon always wanted to win one, but actually awarding it to him in that timeline is just a cop-out.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I found it surprising that the Nobel Prize lighting crew had four or five spotlights already to go on the gang in the second row.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some people are way overthinking this sitcom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hapster85 said:


> Some people are way overthinking this sitcom.


You new here?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Well lets get technical, seems like L&P's birth control of choice was a condom "if you kept it wrapped, we would be in this mess", so when they had sex without one wouldn't that have been the time that she would take the chance she would get pregnant?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> You new here?


Touché lol


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gschrock said:


> As out of place as the fact that they actually won a nobel prize about 20 years too early? The whole nobel thing bothered me this season. It takes a *long* time before someone is recognized with a Nobel for the work they did. Heck, it takes time before the work would really even have a significant impact on the Physics community such that it would be recognized as being worthy of such a prize. I know the whole series Sheldon always wanted to win one, . . .


Yeah, I was thinking that too, but I'm guessing 95% of the people have no idea how it works and probably don't care. But don't forget we're living in a universe where Doogie Howser is a doctor.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

gschrock said:


> As out of place as the fact that they actually won a nobel prize about 20 years too early? The whole nobel thing bothered me this season. It takes a *long* time before someone is recognized with a Nobel for the work they did. Heck, it takes time before the work would really even have a significant impact on the Physics community such that it would be recognized as being worthy of such a prize. I know the whole series Sheldon always wanted to win one, but actually awarding it to him in that timeline is just a cop-out.





Hank said:


> I found it surprising that the Nobel Prize lighting crew had four or five spotlights already to go on the gang in the second row.


And all this time I thought it was just a sitcom. I now see it was a several year, drawn out documentary around the Nobel prize in physics with a focus on the ensuing speeches. I guess in that case, yes, I would agree with these


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

hapster85 said:


> Some people are way overthinking this sitcom.


Well sure. You want to finish strong and not slack off your overthinking just because it's the end of the series!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

dbranco said:


> For anyone who doesn't watch Young Sheldon, here is the scene that everyone is talking about. So sweet!


You sunnava *****. I clicked on your link just before an appointment with a customer. Now I have to blame allergies for my red, puffy eyes.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

jr461 said:


> And all this time I thought it was just a sitcom. I now see it was a several year, drawn out documentary around the Nobel prize in physics with a focus on the ensuing speeches. I guess in that case, yes, I would agree with these


Hey, after all the time that's been devoted in past threads trying to figure out what position these people really hold at the university, seemed like the least I could do .


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> They were concerned with missing the youngest child's first words.


Yes I know, I don't know what exactly you're replying to in my post.. I admittedly don't know much about kids, but thought they looked older than when kids actually start speaking.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

I am surprised Sheldon did not thank Dr. Sturgis (from Sheldon) as well, with as much interaction he has had with him I figure he would have.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

type_g said:


> I am surprised Sheldon did not thank Dr. Sturgis (from Sheldon) as well, with as much interaction he has had with him I figure he would have.


Since they were interacting in YS over the Noble prize and that caused him to freak out that would not have been inappropriate, however I'm thinking that since he was never on TBBT they wanted to keep that "universe" pure. Professor Proton might have been more appropriate. It also leaves the Sturgis story line open for him becoming a mass murderer. (or anything else that could have conflicted with future YS story lines)


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Probably better to get it into in a Young Sheldon thread.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Crap, I did it again. sorry, I deleted my post. Can you delete my quote? But yes, the issue was pretty obvious in the last YS episode.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

type_g said:


> I am surprised Sheldon did not thank Dr. Sturgis (from Sheldon) as well, with as much interaction he has had with him I figure he would have.


Or that Professor Proton didn't text his congratulations to Sheldon.

I'm a bit irritated that we'll never know Penny's *last name*!!!!!!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

It's obviously Penny

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> Crap, I did it again. sorry, I deleted my post. Can you delete my quote? But yes, the issue was pretty obvious in the last YS episode.


I'll respond over in the YS season finale episode thread, but I think you're misinterpreting things.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm a bit irritated that we'll never know Penny's *last name*!!!!!!


Apparently this is a thing. Why do we care?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Apparently this is a thing. Why do we care?


Yeah, I remember how disappointing it was to learn Kramers first name, added noting to the show


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gschrock said:


> As out of place as the fact that they actually won a nobel prize about 20 years too early? The whole nobel thing bothered me this season. It takes a *long* time before someone is recognized with a Nobel for the work they did.


(I am not saying I actually disagree with you in general.)

I googled "shortest time between discovery and nobel prize" and these are the top two results:
https://www.quora.com/What-has-been...ze-after-his-her-landmark-discovery-invention
first paragraph:
The 1957 Nobel Prize in Physics on the parity violation in weak interactions and the 1987 Nobel Prize in Physics on the high critical temperature superconductor may be the shortest waiting time to award the winners after their discover. The first 1957 prize one has about 1 year time after the research article was published, the second 1987 prize has about 1 year and three months after the research article was published.

Shortest time between accomplishment and winning Nobel Prize - Straight Dope Message Board
also lists the 1957 one, but I think two other < 10 year ones based on my brief skim.

(I hadn't realized that was a discussion forum before going to it.. go read the straightdope.com ARTICLES.. it's awesome... there are a few book collections of articles too..)
slogan from the website: Fighting ignorance since 1973. (It's taking longer than we thought.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

They got around the short time to the Nobel Prize with the accidental proof by the other two guys.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

It's not the proof, it's the seasoning.

--Carlos V.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> Probably better to get it into in a Young Sheldon thread.


For real. There's been a massive amount of spoiling YS since the very first page in this thread.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The prize for the LIGO work (Kip Thorn, et al) was only a couple years after announcing successful detection of gravity waves, though getting there took a long time.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> And then to have Young Sheldon end that way...
> 
> <Snip>


Think you could put that YS info in a spoiler so the ending isn't ruined for anybody else?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Musings from an alcoholic...



https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kaley-cuoco-relationship-with-alcohol-perfect-backyard-party-170302183.html


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Musings from an alcoholic...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kaley-cuoco-relationship-with-alcohol-perfect-backyard-party-170302183.html


I think you mean a felonous alcoholic, don't you?


----------

